# Paint thickness gauge DT-156 review, opinion and comments



## matt-rudd

After hmm'ing and ahh'ing about a paint thickness gauge I have finally bitten the bullet and purchased one.

I've been struggling to find an in depth review regarding the one I've bought which is the CEM DT-156.

After attending waxstock and having little prep time I only lightly polished my car with a finishing pad and Meguiars 205 swirl removing polish but there was and still is some deep marks within my paintwork. It isn't worth the risk to keep polishing the car without taking readings and without spending over £150 on a paint depth gauge I've spent half on that on mine. It took 3 days to arrive which wasn't very long but with me being impatient it felt like a very long time.










As you can see it comes complete with all relevant information, both a manual and a CD which you can load the software onto your pc and download all the information stored within the PDG. As you take readings it automatically stores them within it and gives you a live average reading and reading count which is very useful while taking many readings on a certain panel or for an average over a whole car.

Again with my impatience I had to test it out on the closest thing, my toolbox!










So how good is it?

Firstly the LCD Backlit display is great and I'm sure it will have its uses on either a sunny day or dull day as it can be switched on/off as required.

While sat at home twiddling my..fingers it was worth a try! I zero'd the device using the metal shims provided which was very simple to do with the press of a button while holding it on the shim. Afterwards I tried it on the iron shim with a calibration piece (101um) and to a pleasant surprise it was correct.










Was it just chance, I asked myself so went on to try all the other calibration pieces as the photos show the gauge is very accurate and gives me great confidence to believe it while using it on my car.





































Next it was on to the aluminium shim which is also supplied with the PDG using it with the same calibration pieces and it automatically changed the settings as you can see in the top right from Fe to NFe which saves trawling through settings and getting lost. As the photos show it is very accurate again which gives me confidence to use it on my car and others too.














































As the saying goes, you get what you pay for. Without buying or trying a paint depth gauge which is twice as much as what I paid for this I couldn't see how it would warrant paying much more for the results I've received today. I gave it a quick go on my car just out of curiosity which wasn't a bad reading! 










Without getting too deep into it I could now download the results from the device to the PC and store/review them.

For a piece of vital equipment less than £80 I would encourage anyone who is going to be using a machine polisher to purchase this which could save a lot of money on a respray or highlight a possible respray on a future purchase of a car.

Any questions I will try my best to answer!


----------



## James_R

That looks a decent piece of kit for a good price Matt.

I bought the Paint Detective PD8 gauge years ago, and its been a great help, not only seeing where body shop work has occurred, but where paint removal has happened already.

Its paid for itself in stopping costly mistakes.

I did my friends X5 which had 1200um of paint on the rear wing.
My other friends Range Rover which had some strike through on the front wing

And I'm halfway through correcting the mrs's black MINI.
If anyone has a R56 variant MINI, and a paint thickness gauge, they know what I mean

100um paint thickness on most panels, down to 80um in places.

Although, from experience, and as was the case on the MINI, correction only resulted in the removal of an average of 2um paint thickness.

I won't want to be machining it any more to be honest


----------



## matt-rudd

It'll be interesting to see how affective different pads and compounds work together giving greater accuracy with the correct and maintenance on my own car knowing how much I can or can't remove with passes. Will have more of a play with it on a weekend and get to know the thicknesses on my car. Knowing it hasn't had a respray as buying it from new is a bonus but you never know with vauxhalls paint where it can or can't be thick/thin!

Also on the family's cars will be a good test to try their paints out, may even keep it in my pocket for when I go to the supermarkets just for curiosity! :lol:

It's good to hear that it had already paid for its self saving a respray or a purchase of a complete write off!


----------



## Blueberry

Looks a good piece of kit. I wouldn't be without my Paint Detective PD8.


----------



## Coachman

I have some plastic panels on my car as well as metal...would this read on both surfaces?


----------



## matt-rudd

Ljh1991 said:


> I have some plastic panels on my car as well as metal...would this read on both surfaces?


I briefly tried it on my rear bumper which is plastic and the answer to that is no, it didn't give a reading from it. Will try again on the weekend and hopefully report back


----------



## MDC250

Ljh1991 said:


> I have some plastic panels on my car as well as metal...would this read on both surfaces?


Doubt it, big money for kit to do that.


----------



## Coachman

MDC250 said:


> Doubt it, big money for kit to do that.


So with many cars now having plastic pannels, a bit of kit like the OP posted isn't really of much use if you want to know the FULL condition of your paint?


----------



## matt-rudd

Ljh1991 said:


> So with many cars now having plastic pannels, a bit of kit like the OP posted isn't really of much use if you want to know the FULL condition of your paint?


Not for the full condition then in this case, no. But for 2 out of around 12 panels it will give a good indication. If you did want to it's a little jump from £78 for a metal only gauge to around £1500+ for a metal and plastic one. I know it's not always the case but on an average on a car (if it hasn't been written off for certain) you can work out what the plastics should be but be very careful as to what you take off.


----------



## Coachman

matt-rudd said:


> Not for the full condition then in this case, no. But for 2 out of around 12 panels it will give a good indication. If you did want to it's a little jump from £78 for a metal only gauge to around £1500+ for a metal and plastic one. I know it's not always the case but on an average on a car (if it hasn't been written off for certain) you can work out what the plastics should be but be very careful as to what you take off.


Thanks for the response. How can you work out the plastic panels?


----------



## sm81

Where did you bought it?


----------



## matt-rudd

If your metal panels are around 110-120 and none of the other panels have been touched/re sprayed in theory they should be the same or in the region of what the average of the car is. If the average of the car is around 70-80 you would logically think the plastic panels would be the same so wouldn't touch any of them. It's not always going to be the case but logically and rationally thinking it makes sense to me


----------



## matt-rudd

sm81 said:


> Where did you bought it?


Was purchased from eBay, item number: 391075091491


----------



## matt-rudd

After not having much faith in the cardboard box which was supplied I purchased a medium sized travel case



















Used the supplied foam inserts which came with the gauge and after a trim it was a snug fit.


----------



## MonsterST

Interested to see exactly how much you remove with a simple one stage polish


----------



## matt-rudd

I'll upload the results as and when I do it, won't be for a while though but will be good to have a play and see how much it removes


----------



## Cy-Zuki

Will watch with interest - thanks for taking the time to write a review.


----------



## footfistart

That's how it should be sold in a nice case. last thing you would want to do is drop the box and everything going everywhere and possibly messing the calibration.

Nice review on this. I want one of these but there wasn't much information on these until now .

So thank you very much.

Ryan


----------



## matt-rudd

footfistart said:


> That's how it should be sold in a nice case. last thing you would want to do is drop the box and everything going everywhere and possibly messing the calibration.
> 
> Nice review on this. I want one of these but there wasn't much information on these until now .
> 
> So thank you very much.
> 
> Ryan


Either dropping it, falling to bits or getting wet and soggy! I was in the same dilemma as you hence why I posted this to help others out, wasn't a lot of information on it or any photos of it in action.

I'm glad it has helped :thumb: 

Gutted about it not coming in a nice case but I could stretch to £6 for a travel case which was a nice fit. That's the only down side to buying it I suppose, maybe other supplies would have done it in a nice presentation box at a cost


----------



## footfistart

Yep no one likes a soggy box. At least now it's protected from the elements and such like. 
Where did you get the travel case from? 
I think it's good when people do things like this as it can save people money buy getting the right thing and not buying fake or crap stuff and in general gives you a virtual feel for it. It's much appreciated and I will imagine this will help many people out including myself.

Ryan


----------



## nichol4s

My friend could do with this he's just sold his focus rs to buy a rear end damaged Audi s5, and is hoping to bring it back to health


----------



## matt-rudd

footfistart said:


> Yep no one likes a soggy box. At least now it's protected from the elements and such like.
> Where did you get the travel case from?
> I think it's good when people do things like this as it can save people money buy getting the right thing and not buying fake or crap stuff and in general gives you a virtual feel for it. It's much appreciated and I will imagine this will help many people out including myself.
> 
> Ryan


Was from the bay too, gopro case (medium size) and just had to cut the width of the current packaging which held the gauge and calibration shims in to fit it which was good. I guess that's the bonus of being part of a forum, the downside is the cost and people convincing you that you need items :lol:


----------



## matt-rudd

Steve8182 said:


> My friend could do with this he's just sold his focus rs to buy a rear end damaged Audi s5, and is hoping to bring it back to health


Won't work on plastic bumpers but would work on the boot lid :thumb:


----------



## nichol4s

matt-rudd said:


> Won't work on plastic bumpers but would work on the boot lid :thumb:


Will it measure the depth of his hair as he's slightly (a lot) balding


----------



## matt-rudd

Steve8182 said:


> Will it measure the depth of his hair as he's slightly (a lot) balding


Nothing worse than being Bald Steve!


----------



## matt-rudd

Did the rounds on my car today and was between 90um and 140um which is a wide variation. It came in at an average of 115um which has left some space for movement which will be corrected next year.










I tried it on a panel which doesn't have any lacquer but has undercoat and a top coat (under the boot shuts) and came in around 50-65um averaging 58um. Therefore meaning I have around 40um of lacquer on my car which is plenty to play around with at a later stage.


----------



## Mark Evison

Need to invest in one of these at some point in my life


----------



## v1nn1e

So, can I confirm that these PTGs measure to the metal, rather then through the clearcoat to the colour paint?

Are there gauges that can measure the depth of clearcoat alone...? Some sort of optical sensor I guess...?


----------



## Kickasskev

Do door shuts have any lacquer on them?

I done a reading on a pretty new Juke and only showed up 50 or so on my reading


----------



## matt-rudd

v1nn1e said:


> So, can I confirm that these PTGs measure to the metal, rather then through the clearcoat to the colour paint?
> 
> Are there gauges that can measure the depth of clearcoat alone...? Some sort of optical sensor I guess...?


They do down to the metal, for a PTG that does the clear coat to the "coloured" paint you're looking at a lot more money


----------



## matt-rudd

Kickasskev said:


> Do door shuts have any lacquer on them?
> 
> I done a reading on a pretty new Juke and only showed up 50 or so on my reading


The last photo is on my shuts under my boot lid. It must have a very thing layer under them as they're glossy (unlike under my bonnet) which isn't glossy and has no lacquer


----------



## matt-rudd

Mark Evison said:


> Need to invest in one of these at some point in my life


Worth it Mark :thumb:


----------



## v1nn1e

So the technique is you measure the panel, then measure somewhere that has no clearcoat, and the assumption is that the solid coats are applied evenly between the two places, hence the difference is the thickness of the clearcoat?

TBH, it sounds a bit dodgy but if that's what everyone does I guess the assumption must hold good across most cars.


----------



## matt-rudd

That's what I do and have read about it before, makes sense to me. I know all cars are different but a bit of common knowledge goes far


----------



## great gonzo

Surly when a car is sprayed more paint would be applied on the top of the bonnet rather than the underneath of it tho ?

Gonz.


----------



## matt-rudd

great gonzo said:


> Surly when a car is sprayed more paint would be applied on the top of the bonnet rather than the underneath of it tho ?
> 
> Gonz.


That's why I tested just around the corner of a panel under where the boot lid sits rather than in an inconspicuous place where the robot wouldn't spray as much. It's just for a rough guidance rather than set in stone


----------



## v1nn1e

As a follow on, is there any rough guide to how much clearcoat a standard two-pass machine polish actually removes?

OK, so, clearly (!) that will depend on polish, pad, etc, but taking some sort of industry standard common ground such as Meguirs 105/205, lets say for amateurs using a DA, perhaps some norm exists...?


----------



## Miggyt

Nice review might buy this one now


----------



## matt-rudd

v1nn1e said:


> As a follow on, is there any rough guide to how much clearcoat a standard two-pass machine polish actually removes?
> 
> OK, so, clearly (!) that will depend on polish, pad, etc, but taking some sort of industry standard common ground such as Meguirs 105/205, lets say for amateurs using a DA, perhaps some norm exists...?


Perhaps when the weather is nicer I will be able to find this out due to not having a garage it's near on impossible for me at the moment


----------



## steve_07

I'm thinking of one of these. Found one on the Bay for £75 posted, UK seller


----------



## matt-rudd

steve_07 said:


> I'm thinking of one of these. Found one on the Bay for £75 posted, UK seller


I'd recommend it at that price, decent bit of kit and a cheap travel bag makes it look even better


----------



## steve_07

matt-rudd said:


> I'd recommend it at that price, decent bit of kit and a cheap travel bag makes it look even better


In the photos it comes with a hard case, even better


----------



## matt-rudd

Oh really? Saves yourself a few pounds!


----------



## steve_07

matt-rudd said:


> Oh really? Saves yourself a few pounds!


That's it. Seem to have become popular but a sensible choice I want to take before hitting the panels with a DA


----------



## matt-rudd

The correct way to do it imo, not that I did it that way! Haha


----------



## bradleymarky

Before i hit the "buy it now" button are you still happy with the paint gauge mate..


----------



## matt-rudd

bradleymarky said:


> Before i hit the "buy it now" button are you still happy with the paint gauge mate..


Yeah it's still going strong, still recommend it


----------



## kentphil

bradleymarky said:


> Before i hit the "buy it now" button are you still happy with the paint gauge mate..


If you don't mind me asking, which seller are you using, as the original link item number is no longer listed.

I also am interested in one of these, but am a little reluctant to buy from an unverified seller. It is always handy to have a recommendation from someone who has already used a trader and found them to be ok.


----------



## bradleymarky

kentphil said:


> If you don't mind me asking, which seller are you using, as the original link item number is no longer listed.
> 
> I also am interested in one of these, but am a little reluctant to buy from an unverified seller. It is always handy to have a recommendation from someone who has already used a trader and found them to be ok.


this is the seller.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/UK-Stock-...944117?hash=item35fe7e1b75:g:AD0AAOSwvUlWqCVz


----------



## kentphil

Thanks for that, much obliged. 

If you remember, could you post up if the item arrives ok and is without any initial problems out of the box please.

Was my birthday last week and the wait for one of these is getting long now :tumbleweed:, so if it turns out to be ok, I will jump in too.


----------



## bradleymarky

Will do mate.


----------



## bradleymarky

Arrived today from Germany so pretty quick with delivery. Comes in a decent box thats padded with foam to fit the PTG and the other bits. All the instructions are in chinese so will have to start looking for english instructions.

It doesnt come with batteries and i dont have any AAA`s in the house so not a good start.


----------



## kentphil

bradleymarky said:


> Arrived today from Germany so pretty quick with delivery. Comes in a decent box thats padded with foam to fit the PTG and the other bits. All the instructions are in chinese so will have to start looking for english instructions.
> 
> It doesnt come with batteries and i dont have any AAA`s in the house so not a good start.


Thanks for that,

Some of the ones I've seen advertised seem to come with a cd, if yours does, would the instructions for English be on there? - just a thought.

I suppose the batteries thing may be a customs issue, but as you say, it's annoying.

Hope you like it, let us know what you think, as I'm a novice at this so all info is really gratefully received.


----------



## bradleymarky

Yes it does come with a CD but when i try to open it says "reg open key error" so not sure what i`m doing wrong.
I`ve had to calibrate it by using youtube, it wasnt that bad but wanted it close as possible.

I went out to try it on my Insignia and the paint readings were a bit worrying to say the least. The bonnet was between 117 and 130 but the wings and doors varied from 21.5 - 36.5.


----------



## kentphil

Have you tried right clicking the disc and using "run as administrator" option?.

Those readings sound interesting, are all the panels steel in that area?, tends to look like its had some serious correction done if the readings are correct.


----------



## kentphil

Found this while I was looking about today, does it help you at all for instructions? - http://www.industrial-needs.com/manual/ba_coating-thickness-meter-pce-ct60_en.pdf


----------



## mac1459

my one arrived today uk seller , still to try on car as its been raining most of tonight , complete with batteries and uk disc , need to get a case for it.


----------



## matt-rudd

mac1459 said:


> my one arrived today uk seller , still to try on car as its been raining most of tonight , complete with batteries and uk disc , need to get a case for it.


As mentioned previously I got a soft medium GoPro case I think (just going from memory) and used the sponge supplied cut down to fit the case. Works wonders!


----------



## mac1459

cheers matt, yip just about go look for one . tidy piece of kit , thanks for the review, done plenty of vauxhalls , but was not sure of the buzz blue paint , feels soft, black pad & 205 took all the marks of when i got her .


----------



## matt-rudd

Think that's the case with all of them! Was dubious about getting the buzz blue when I was ordering mine without seeing one in person back in 2014 so went safe with red


----------



## mac1459

i did not get the colour option , i pick the car , the wife picks the colour, anything for a quiet life.LOL


----------



## Nickg_pfc

After reading this thread I thought I punt for one of these. Ended up getting this one:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/331929378365

It came in a hard plastic case but no batteries.

One word of warning to anyone else who stumbles across this thread: I tried it with (2 different sets of fully charged) Panasonic rechargeable AAA's and it would not turn on. Swapping to normal Duracells brought it to life. I guess it's a bit picky about the voltage, and the 1.2 volts from the rechargeables just isn't quite enough.


----------



## ammo-mcr

does anyone know the difference between

cem dt-156 & atp dt-156?


----------



## goneawol

I'm not sure there is a difference, just different distributor/branding etc.

CEM
http://www.cem-instruments.com/en/Product/detail/id/788/pids/1263

ATP
https://www.atp-instrumentation.co....-thickness-meter-ferrous-and-non-ferrous.html


----------



## ammo-mcr

goneawol said:


> I'm not sure there is a difference, just different distributor/branding etc.
> 
> CEM
> http://www.cem-instruments.com/en/Product/detail/id/788/pids/1263
> 
> ATP
> https://www.atp-instrumentation.co....-thickness-meter-ferrous-and-non-ferrous.html


do you think one is original and other is a clone type ? its strange to see the same product but made by different people? l want to buy one but dont want to find out later i should have gone for the other one


----------



## chongo

Go for the ATP one:thumb: but have a look on CYC site and PB am sure they do one cheaper


----------



## goneawol

ammo-mcr said:


> do you think one is original and other is a clone type ? its strange to see the same product but made by different people? l want to buy one but dont want to find out later i should have gone for the other one


They probably come from the same factory. I wouldn't worry, quite a few on here have the CEM.

Is the ATP version available only from CPC/Farnell?
If it is, the choice seems to be the ATP for £158, or the CEM for £88 on ebay (UK? seller).


----------



## ammo-mcr

goneawol said:


> They probably come from the same factory. I wouldn't worry, quite a few on here have the CEM.
> 
> Is the ATP version available only from CPC/Farnell?
> If it is, the choice seems to be the ATP for £158, or the CEM for £88 on ebay (UK? seller).


yes i can only see them on cpc but then i question why does the cem one seem more widely available and more recognised on here 
i originally thought atp maybe be the first company who then sold there business on to cem or somthing but theres no info out there apart from there 2 dt-156 units made by cem and atp


----------



## Mugen

Im also interested to invest in ptg in near future. Cem DT-156 is £88 on the other hand PD8 goes for around £200 - does the rule you get what you pay for works in this case(regarding reliability, reading accuracy etc)?


----------



## sarwindo

Thanks for the review, starts thinking to purchase 1


----------



## daimler_jag

Gheezer said:


> I have one of these but it doesn't do plastic or carbon fiber. The cheapest I have found for that is US$2650.
> 
> Does any know of a PTG that does plastic and CF but wont break the bank?


good point i dint think about plastic , thats such a shame , which tool can do both metal and plastic?


----------



## steve_07

daimler_jag said:


> good point i dint think about plastic , thats such a shame , which tool can do both metal and plastic?


Your talking a lot of money for both, around £1000+ mark I believe. Not worth it for a hobby detailer.


----------



## Mugen

So I jumped in with the rest and bought my DT-156 from Ebay seller "aoneblue" that has been recommended in this thread. But after setting up with 101um calibration foil I had not as good result as in the very first post. 
What do you think guys shall I return it and ask for refund or ask for different device with hope it will be more precise? Also it doesn't pick up reading every time I touched the shim. Tested on my bicycle coating and it also wasn't consistent - around 7-8 hits, then 4-5 miss. 
Confused


----------



## Mugen

Any thoughts?


----------



## Surrey Sam

Is there any protective wrapping on the supplied shims?


----------



## Mugen

Not when I tested it. I cannot be that dumb. 
Also some mesurement show figures below that should be.


----------



## Surrey Sam

I'd contact the seller and explain your concern, to see what they say about the results you are getting. Perhaps try re-calibrating it as well.


----------



## steve_07

Mugen said:


> So I jumped in with the rest and bought my DT-156 from Ebay seller "aoneblue" that has been recommended in this thread. But after setting up with 101um calibration foil I had not as good result as in the very first post.
> 
> What do you think guys shall I return it and ask for refund or ask for different device with hope it will be more precise? Also it doesn't pick up reading every time I touched the shim. Tested on my bicycle coating and it also wasn't consistent - around 7-8 hits, then 4-5 miss.
> 
> Confused


I have this exact gauge too and from my experience you will not get a 100% exactly what the shim says. The higher the value shim the higher percentage variation there is. Your readings are only a few microns out and with this gauge being so cheap it can only really be used for reference.


----------



## Mugen

Maybe so. Thanks for reassurance, guys.


----------



## skgchris

Recently bought this gauge and started measure my golf mk5(bought new in 2009). The results was between 140-106um in different points of the car. Is that possible for an 8 yrs car or the gauge was not well calibrated?


----------



## Mugen

That looks fine to me.


----------



## matt-rudd

skgchris said:


> Recently bought this gauge and started measure my golf mk5(bought new in 2009). The results was between 140-106um in different points of the car. Is that possible for an 8 yrs car or the gauge was not well calibrated?


That's perfectly normal, I'd only worry if there was a vast difference such as 80-400um. You can always calibrate it, use it on your car and then go back to the calibration sheets to make sure it's reading accurately


----------



## Hereisphilly

It's always worthwhile calibrating the gauge every 6 months to a year to maintain optimum performance

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## skgchris

Thanks all for your informations


----------



## Bluebottle

That looks really interesting. I know I need one before tackling someone else's pride and joy so it is good to know that they do not cost the earth. Thanks.


----------



## Oilburner26

Thanks for every ones input I must get one soon, this detailing thing is getting a very expensive obsession.


----------



## scooobydont

For anyone who is still interested, I bought mine from here, it is one of the sellers mentioned in this thread:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/332147869409?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

It included batteries and comes in a hard black carry case too. Took 3 days to arrive, very happy with it.


----------



## Fidge

scooobydont said:


> For anyone who is still interested, I bought mine from here, it is one of the sellers mentioned in this thread:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/332147869409?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> It included batteries and comes in a hard black carry case too. Took 3 days to arrive, very happy with it.


I bought that exact same one this afternoon. :buffer:


----------



## dal84

I purchased this one last week and it arrived today.

Do I need to do anything to calibrate it first? All the instructions are in chinese :lol:


----------



## Mugen

Yes. Calibration option in menu. You can find guide how to calibrate on youtube.


----------



## dal84

Thank you, will search for that later :thumb:


----------



## dal84

Old thread resurrection! 

I have just gone to use the gauge again and trying to calibrate.

Using the shim and plastic provided, the readings are constantly wrong.

252um always reads as 171-173um

99um always reads as 48-50 um

Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## mac1459

first change the batteries , if not been changed, then clear all memory , retry.
mac


----------



## dal84

Cheers Mac, off to buy some AAA batteries.


----------



## dal84

I changed the batteries and reset the memory.

the 252um constantly reads as 252-254um, so happy with that.

The 99um constantly reads as 76-78um. Am I right in saying, when in calibration mode, you take a reading, then use the up and down arrows to get to the number it should be, then take another reading?


----------



## dal84

I have got it working 

For anyone else having trouble, I followed the steps in this video.


----------



## Exotica

Any good updates on these purchases?


----------



## MBRuss

What do you need to know?

I have one and use it to see how quickly I'm removing paint whilst polishing. Especially useful if you decide to try new compounds and want to ensure you're not removing paint too quickly.

The other day I was polishing some deeper scratches out on my car and got worried that I might be removing too much paint. I got this out and realised that the spots I was polishing had more paint than most other areas around them, so I could continue polishing a bit more before I even got level with other areas of the car.

You could also use this to compare compounds, in order to see which one corrects fastest. I might actually do this myself the next time I'm polishing. I've recently bought some CarPro Clear Cut and would like to know how it compares against Meguiars 105. Using one and then the other and then trying to compare the swirls left over after a set is difficult. Hard to tell if one is actually working any faster than the other.


----------



## matt-rudd

Exotica said:


> Any good updates on these purchases?


It still works, hope this is a good enough update


----------

